# Started an Internet radio station



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

I know I haven't been around much but one thing I have done and am doing here is telling other people I have an Internet radio station now. Basically I make fun of myself and the news. I feel this is a triumph because I have been making tapes of my show for a few years now, but up until recently I was too embarrassed to have anyone but my real close friends listen to it. I finally decided to take it online, and my philosophy was that if one stranger liked it it was worth it. It has turned out to be a real fun hobby, and while it remains a low rated station, there are a few people that do like it, which is cool. I also try to spoof social anxiety from time to time.

Working on this station has been therapeutic, as it is teaching me not to take myself too seriously Here is the URL http://www.live365.com/stations/strider_krzy


----------



## S.A (Aug 2, 2006)

*Hot-Radio Show!*

Simply, the Best!!!! :fall

More people will be happy to listen to it I beleive if you advertise it more!

Good luck.


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

Good for you. Hobbies make life o so much easier to forget bout the bologna we tend 2 focus on. Your last statement is evidence of that. Best of luck for your station.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks guys I appreciate the comments! As i feel more and more confident I will advertise it...right now it is a work in progress.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

That sounds great! Congratulations! You're sure to attract a lot of listeners. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

I am thinking of doing this, but how do you keep a station going 24/7 or is it just on when you feel like it?


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

Ive been wanting to do this for a while


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

Works in progress are as they are, in progress. They take time. I got where I wanted 2 b in my career simply from want. I am in a different want now, companionship, yet its such a different fashion for me from being career driven for sure. Thats kinda y I say its a work in progress, as it always seems 2 be. Please keep us updated, yur passion 4 radio has potential.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

My station is still going, I wish I could devote all my time to it. Here is the myspace profile. If you like it I will add you...Here is the URL http://www.myspace.com/krzynewstalk


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

Good man. I expected your station to remain running. You will get there. Have sent you a request. Anything I can do, let me know.

Edit: Limbaugh kicks ***. Coast to coast for me is George Noory.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks shiznit! George Noory does a good job too, but I guess I'm partial to Art because I have been listening to Coast to Coast since about 1996 or so. Art and his show is what first drew me to radio. Getting paid to talk about UFO's...that seemed like the ideal job for me!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice, I'm gonna give a listen.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's so cool. Good luck with it.


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

nice! respect good to see people going for there dreams one way or another uknow...KEEP IT UP!


----------

